# Problème de copie d'un film



## robotkid (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas trouvé un tel post au sein du forum.

Voilà mon problème: j'ai un fichier d'un film (format avi+srt) de grande taille (5,54Go).
Cette taille m'empêche de le graver sur un DVD vierge.
Et lorsque je veux le copier sur mon DD externe, je ne peux pas effectuer cette opération. 

Une fenêtre apparaît et m'indique:
"Impossible de copier ".... .avi" car cet élément est trop volumineux pour le format du volume.

Je n'ai jamais connu un tel problème...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp???


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2011)

Va sur Google et tente cette demande:
"copier fichier supérieur 4 Go"
Tu vas trouver des explications/solutions à ton problème !


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Novembre 2011)

Ton dur externe est en fat n est ce pas?


----------



## robotkid (20 Novembre 2011)

Bingo à tous les 2!
Effectivement, mon DD externe est bien en FAT32.

Mais sur Mac, je ne sais pas comment formater en NTSC. Je regarde sous Utiltaires Disque, ms je cherche sans trouver, et pour tout dire, je flippe de faire une connerie... 

Pourriez-vous svp encore m'aider en m'indiquant quelle opération dois-je effectuer pour formater en NTSC??

Autres questions svp: quelle est la différence entre FAT32 et NTSC? Et sur Mac, le format NTSC est recommandé? Le DD sera-t-il lisible sur un PC si il formater en NTSC??

Merci beaucoup pour m'avoir aider!


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Novembre 2011)

Houlaaaa y a une incompréhension: NTSC tu veux dire hfs+ ou NTFS ???   Tu as 2 possibilites : soit installer un logiciel tiers qui va te permettre de lire écrire et formater en NTFS il existe paragon par exemple... Soit tu formatés en hfs+ et tu installe sous windows "paragon pour windows" qui lui te permettra de lire du mac sous windows ... Et je préfère 1000 fois formater un dur en hfs+ qu en NTFS!!!


----------



## robotkid (20 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Houlaaaa y a une incompréhension: NTSC tu veux dire hfs+ ou NTFS ???   Tu as 2 possibilites : soit installer un logiciel tiers qui va te permettre de lire écrire et formater en NTFS il existe paragon par exemple... Soit tu formatés en hfs+ et tu installe sous windows "paragon pour windows" qui lui te permettra de lire du mac sous windows ... Et je préfère 1000 fois formater un dur en hfs+ qu en NTFS!!!




Heuuu désolé Kolargol... Honte à moi!! :rateau:

Effectivement, ce n'est pas NTSC mais bien NTSF...
Je suis en train de sauvegarder toutes les données de mon DD afin de le formater.
J'ai téléchargé une version d'essai de Paragon NTSF sur mon Mac perso.
Dès demain, je récupère mon PC pro et télécharger donc Paragon pour PC afin de le formater depuis mon PC pro, si j'ai bien tout compris.

Je vais essayer tout dès demain et te tiens au courant.
Et je vais suivre ton conseil, à savoir le formater en hfs+.

J'espère avoir tout capté et réussir cette opération!

En attendant, merci bcp Kolargol!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2011)

robotkid a dit:


> J'espère avoir tout capté



Je n'en ai pas vraiment l'impression :

1) Paragon : il sert uniquement à permettre au Mac d'écrire sur un disque dur au format NTFS, à rien d'autre (pour "lire", le Mac n'a besoin de rien, il sait faire), donc, si tu veux formater ton disque en NTFS sur PC, tu n'as besoin de rien, tu formates ton disque normalement, ça suffit.

2) Je ne vois pas bien ce qui t'empêche de graver ce film sur un DVD ? Ça fait un moment maintenant que les Mac sont équipés de graveurs "double couche" permettant de graver près de 8 Go sur un DVD "dl"


----------



## robotkid (21 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Va sur Google et tente cette demande:
> "copier fichier supérieur 4 Go"
> Tu vas trouver des explications/solutions à ton problème !



Bonsoir Pepeye66,

Je voudrais bien essayer ton conseil, ms apparemment il est donc conseiller de formater mon DD externe en NTFS.
Un dernier conseil stp: comment fait-on pour formater un DD externe en NTFS?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Novembre 2011)

Ben soit tu formate sous windows! Soit tu formate sous Mac MAIS il te faudra paragon pour Mac (le programme) pour pouvoir écrire sans pbs sur ton dde


----------



## robotkid (21 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Ben soit tu formate sous windows! Soit tu formate sous Mac MAIS il te faudra paragon pour Mac (le programme) pour pouvoir écrire sans pbs sur ton dde


`
Bon, ok, dès demain depuis mon pc pro, je formate mon DD.
Je ne sais pas trop comment on formate sous PC, mais je devrais trouver 

Merci!


----------



## NQuoi (21 Novembre 2011)

Je te conseillerai de formater ton disque en hfs+, plus sûr en moyenne et de faire un point de montage avec NFS Manager (http://www.bresink.com/osx/NFSManager.html), c'est gratuit pour ce point là.

Comme ça, pas de soucis ni sur Mac, ni sur PC...


----------



## daffyb (21 Novembre 2011)

et sinon, il y a le exfat !


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

Je suis désolé mais je n'arrive toujours pas à formater mon DD externe, qui est en FAT 32, afin qu'il soit en NTFS, tout ceci afin qu'il soit lisible éventuellement sur un PC, mais surtout que mon lecteur Home Cinema puisse le reconnaître et donc ainsi de lire des Xvid...

Je n'arrive pas avec NFS: il n'y a pas de version d'essai.
Quant à ExFat, le lien est une page Wikipédia.

Si vous connaissez un logiciel (ou une manip) afin que mon DD externe soit en NTFS, vraiment je suis à l'écoute car là, je ne sais plus quoi faire... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

bon reprenons du debut:

installes sur ton mac la version d'essai de paragon NTFS

dès que cela est fait, reboot ta machine...

par la suite tu vas dans l'utilitaire de disque 

tu selectionnes ton disque dur.

tu chosiis dans le menu déroulant "système de fichier NT"

et hop ton dur sera sous NTFS! et donc lisible sous Mac et Windows


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> bon reprenons du debut:
> 
> installes sur ton mac la version d'essai de paragon NTFS
> 
> ...



MERCI BEAUCOUP!!
Ca marche!! Merci pour le tps et conseils que tu m'as apporté.


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

Pas de pbs


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Novembre 2011)

robotkid a dit:


> MERCI BEAUCOUP!!
> Ca marche!! Merci pour le tps et conseils que tu m'as apporté.



N'oublies pas le coup de boule !...Il le mérite bien !


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> N'oublies pas le coup de boule !...Il le mérite bien !



pepeye les cdb se perdent, de mon temps on en donner lors de propos justes ou d'actions méritantes... :sleep:
là on a plus rien... :rose:

cela en devient decourageant


----------



## NightWalker (27 Novembre 2011)

Je rejoins mon collègue daffyb... utilise exFAT, ce format est géré en natif aussi bien par OSX depuis SnowLeopard et Windows... Le lien qu'il a donné vers Wiki te permet de te familiariser avec ce format qui est appelé à se développer de plus en plus à la place du FAT.
Je m'explique, les appareils photos, les cams... les smart phones permettent aujourd'hui d'enregistrer des films HD qui peuvent dépasser facilement les 4Go. Impossible donc de stocker sur un support formaté en FAT. Or, mettre un NTFS est bien trop lourd pour ce type d'appareils.


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

Perso, mes remerciements envers Kalargol étaient sincères, et il m'a vraiment aidé!
Et heureusement que le forum de Macgeneration a des mecs comme Kolargol pour filer des coups de main à des mecs comme moi! 

D'ailleurs Kolargol, j'ai un autre problème (décidemment, ce we, je les collectionne! )

Par contre, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra vraiment m'aidé, et si je suis dans le bon post...

Voilà: si je voulais formater mon DD externe en NTFS, ce que je pensais que mon système Home Cinema pourrait le lire et en FAT32, on ne peut pas mettre un film de grande capacité, genre 5Go).
Celui-ci peut lire les films en Xvid (ms pas les DivX).
Finalement, il ne peut pas lire en NTFS, mais uniquement en FAT32. Même comme je le rappelle, impossible de copier un gros fichier sur mon DD en FAT32 (mais c'est possible en NTFS).

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien réussi à me faire comprendre... :mouais:

Donc, je suis dans une impasse dans les 2 cas.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de mettre le film en Xvid sur une clef Usb (en FAT32)! Là, le lecteur la reconnaît, et lit le film...
Alors certes, après plusieurs heures, il me semble avoir enfin trouver une solution. Mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi du coup, je ne peux pas copier un film de 5Go sur mon DD externe qui soit en FAT32!! (ce serait qd mm plus pratique...).


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

est ce qu'il ne serait pas plus simple de scinder ton film ou de le compresser...
Je m'explique:

1/ Si ton film fait 5Go tu ne peux pas le mettre sur une clé en Fat32 MAIS tu peux mettre des films inferieurs à 4Go donc hop suffit de couper ton film de 5Go en 2 films de 2,5Go 

2/ tu peux aussi garder ton film de 5Go est rogner un peu en qualité pour obtenir un fim qui fera 4Go et donc qui rentrera dans la clé USB en un morceau...

Regarde ici tu trouveras ton bonheur


bonne chance !


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> est ce qu'il ne serait pas plus simple de scinder ton film ou de le compresser...
> Je m'explique:
> 
> 1/ Si ton film fait 5Go tu ne peux pas le mettre sur une clé en Fat32 MAIS tu peux mettre des films inferieurs à 4Go donc hop suffit de couper ton film de 5Go en 2 films de 2,5Go
> ...




Franchement Kolargol, t'assures! T'es toujours là!! 
Mais bon, de mon côté, je suis toujours autant nul... 
Comme je dois convertir un simple DivX en Xvid, un film DivX de 800Mo se transforme en *7Go en Xvid!*
Et j'en ai un autre, en excellente qualité, qui est de 5,54Go en Divx, et qui devient un film *Xvid de...14Go!!!
*

Donc comme il n'y a que le format Xvid qui peut être lu par ce lecteur home cinema, le plus simple serait donc d'acquérir une clé usb de 16 ou 32Go, non?
D'après toi, il n'y aurait aucun pb de copie de ces gros fichiers sur cette grosse clé usb (pas comme sur mon DD)?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

ou d'acquerir un nouveau lecteur  

non je rigole 

alors si ton lecteur lit que les XVid, autant formatter ton dd en Fat32
et alors scinder e autant de parties divisibles de 4Go qui est necessaire... par ex pour 16Go: 4 morceaux de 4 Go 
etc etc

Mais j'ai une question toute bete tu as quoi comme mac?


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ou d'acquerir un nouveau lecteur
> 
> non je rigole
> 
> ...



Vu que mon lecteur est un cadeau... lol

Mon DD est maintenant redevenu en FAT32, puisque illisible par mon MAGNIFIQUE  lecteur en NTFS.
Bref, là honnêtement quand tu me parles de scinder ce mm DD en 4 parties... là, je nage!

Selon toi, ce ne serait pas plus simple de passer sur une grosse clé usb, capable de copier ces films de 7 et 14Go (puisque en Xvid)???

Et pour info, mon Mac est un macbook pro, sous Lion, processeur 2,53Ghz Intel Core i5 et 8Go DDR3 de mémoire.


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

ok ben y a une facon simple et un autre plus compliqué

*la super simple:*

Tu te prends pas la tete tu connectes ton MBP à ta tv et hop par miracle tu peux lire tout ce que tu veux qd tu veux  sans soucis de formats 

*le un peu plus compliqué:*

tu fais ce que je t'ai deja dit:

0/ tu formates ton dd en fat32

1/ tu ouvres le programme que je t'avais mis en lien (simplemovieX)
2/ tu ouvres le film qui te poses probleme mais qui est deja en XVid
3/ tu choisis de scinder ton film en xvid en parties inferieures à 4Go 
4/ tu laisses le programmes mouliner tout seul comme un grand 
5/ a la fin tu aura ton film en X parties (par exemple si ton film fait 16 Go en entier alors tu auras 4 parties de 4Go)
6/ ces 4 parties font 4Go MAXIMUM donc elles rentrent facilement dans une clé ou dans un disque dur formaté en fat32 
7/ tu peux lire ton film sur ton lecteur (biensur tu devras lire 4 parties de film et non un film entier mais c'est pas un pb en soit)

As tu compris?


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

Je t'avouerais que, vu mon niveau (car là, je commence à déprimer lol), j'opterais volontiers plus pour la solution la plus simple! Etonnant, non? 

Alors, là, NOUVEAU problème (ou nouveau challenge!):
ma tv sony a 3 prises hdmi.
la 1ère est pour mon boîtier Freebox tv, 
la 2nde est mon xbox 360,
la 3ème est enfin pour mon lecteur sony 5.1

Les 3 n'ont qu'une prise hdmi chacun.
Donc déjà, pour utiliser mon 5.1 via ma console ou ma freebox tv, je ne vois mm pas si c'est possible, et si oui, comment? (apparmt avec la console, ce devrait être ok d'après ce que j'ai entendu...).

Et pour relier mon MBP à la tv, j'ai déjà mon adaptateur hdmi et le câble pour le relier à la tv.
C'est ce que je faisais avant. Malgré le son qui, bizarrement ne sortait que depuis mon MBP.

Donc, je ne vois pas comment relier mon MBP entre la tv et le lecteur pour profiter du 5.1

Oui, je sais: je suis désespérant! 

En tout cas, encore une fois, merci mille fois d'être là et te prendre de ton tps...


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Novembre 2011)

robotkid a dit:


> Perso, mes remerciements envers Kalargol étaient sincères, et il m'a vraiment aidé!
> Et heureusement que le forum de Macgeneration a des mecs comme Kolargol pour filer des coups de main à des mecs comme moi! ....



Le meilleur moyen de lui prouver (à lui comme aux autres qui participent à résoudre ton problème) est là:


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

as tu par hasard une entrée HDMI sur ton 5.1?

pour le son qui sort je pense que ton cable n'est pas en norme HDMI 1.3 
essaye avec un autre tu verra si cela fait pareil 

sinon autre possibilité pour profiter du 5.1 (c'est ce que je fais) tu connectes ton MBP au 5.1 via une connectique optique et le reste en HDMI vers ton ecran! 

pour le reste il te suffira juste de deconnecter un HDMI que tu utilises pas lorsque tu mattes un film de ton MBP la Xbox par exemple!


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> as tu par hasard une entrée HDMI sur ton 5.1?
> 
> pour le son qui sort je pense que ton cable n'est pas en norme HDMI 1.3
> essaye avec un autre tu verra si cela fait pareil
> ...



1°/ J'ai une entrée HDMI sur mon lecteur de home cinema 5.1
2°/ Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des normes différentes de câbles HDMI! Alors, savoir si j'ai un HDMI 1.3 ou autre, je ne sais pas du tout, et encore moins comment le savoir.
3°/ une connectique optique ?? Késako? Où? sur mon lecteur? Sur mon MPB aussi je suppose?
C'est l'entrée à côté de celle du casque sur le MBP?

Je me sens assez mal de t'emmerder autant pour ça...
Ce soir, là, je dois filer. Je ne pourrais donc pas te répondre au cas où.
Mais si tu es présent un soir de la semaine prochaine... 
Merci encore encore et encore!!


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

robotkid a dit:


> 1°/ J'ai une entrée HDMI sur mon lecteur de home cinema 5.1
> 2°/ Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des normes différentes de câbles HDMI! Alors, savoir si j'ai un HDMI 1.3 ou autre, je ne sais pas du tout, et encore moins comment le savoir.
> 3°/ une connectique optique ?? Késako? Où? sur mon lecteur? Sur mon MPB aussi je suppose?
> C'est l'entrée à côté de celle du casque sur le MBP?
> ...



Alors ce que tu peux faire:

1/ test de mettre le MBP qui entre sur le 5.1 via le HDMI et le 5.1 qui entre via l'autre HDMI sur ton sony!

2/ si ton son passe pas tu es pas 1.3 c'est aussi simple 

3/ voilà à quoi ressemble le cable optique:







l'entree qui ressemble à un mini jack se met sur la sortie casque et la seconde partie se met sur le 5.1
l'interet c'est que c'est un faisceau optique qui fournit le son donc pas de perte, de toute façon c'est pareil pour le HDMI


----------



## robotkid (27 Novembre 2011)

1°/  _test de mettre le MBP qui entre sur le 5.1 via le HDMI et le 5.1 qui entre via l'autre HDMI sur ton sony!_
Je ne peux pas, je n'ai qu'une seule sortie HDMI sur mon 5.1 (sony  DAV-DZ740). Sur mon HDMI, c'est pire: je n'en ai pas une seule, mais j'ai un adaptateur qui me permet de relier mon MBP à un câble HDMI.
2°/ Donc du coup, je ne peux pas tester si mon câble HDMI est en 1.3 ou autre...
3°/ j'ai suivi tes conseils, et j'ai commandé ces 2 câbles optiques:











Donc,_ si j'ai bien compris_, je relie mon câble optique (plutôt le 1er) entre mon MBP et mon 5.1, et le câble HDMI entre le 5.1 et la TV...?


----------



## kolargol31 (28 Novembre 2011)

non relis moi bien 

ce que tu souhaites c'est 

1/ avoir l'image en HD sur ta TV
2/ avoir le son en numerique sur ton 5.1

exact???

DONC c'est super simple 

*POUR LE SON:*

tu installes le premier cable optique que tu as acheté sur ton MBP (sortie casque: qui fait aussi sortie numerique)
l'autre bout tu le mets à l'entrée optique de ton 5.1 
ALORS comme cela tu aura le son en haute definition sur ton ensemble 5.1
*

POUR L IMAGE:*

Tout simple: tu prends le HDMI que tu connectes via l'adaptateur mini display port que tu as deja sur le MBP et tu vas le connecter sur l'un des 3 HDMI 


*CONCLUSION*

Tu aura l'image en numérique sur ta TV sony 
et le son en 5.1 sur ton ensemble home cinema 5.1 



PS: par contre pourquoi avoir acheter un cable numerique standard en plus? (le second que tu me montres en photo) ????


----------



## robotkid (29 Novembre 2011)

C'est absolument exact! Dsl si avant je m'étais mal comprendre.

Dès que je reçois le câble (mercredi ou jeudi), je vais tes conseils à la lettre! 
Et je te tiens au courant.

J'ai acheté 2 câbles car sur la présentation du 2nd, il était indiqué que c'est surtout les consoles de jeux vidéos. Donc, vu le prix, j'ai préféré le prendre aussi, car je n'étais pas sûr à 100% q le 1er câble fonctionnerait sans pb avec la console... Quite à prendre ce 2nd câble qui ne serve à rien si le 1er suffit.

Merci!!


----------



## robotkid (3 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> non relis moi bien
> 
> ce que tu souhaites c'est
> 
> ...




Kolargol,

Mille Mercis!!
Vraiment merci!!! Après plusieurs tentatives de différentes solutions, j'étais désespéré...
Et tout le temps, et tes explications m'ont énormément aidé.

Donc encore une fois: MERCI! 
Et bon we


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Décembre 2011)

pas de pbs 

++


----------



## daffyb (4 Décembre 2011)

robotkid a dit:


> 1°/ J'ai une entrée HDMI sur mon lecteur de home cinema 5.1
> 2°/ Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des normes différentes de câbles HDMI! Alors, savoir si j'ai un HDMI 1.3 ou autre, je ne sais pas du tout, et encore moins comment le savoir.
> 3°/ une connectique optique ?? Késako? Où? sur mon lecteur? Sur mon MPB aussi je suppose?
> C'est l'entrée à côté de celle du casque sur le MBP?
> ...



Juste pour comprendre/essayer 
Après relecture du fil, je crois comprendre que tu branches le son et l'hdmi sur le même appareil. Normalement ton Mac doit savoir faire tout passer par le HDMI. 
http://store.apple.com/us/product/H4637ZM/A

Pas vraiment besoin du câble optique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Mac doit savoir faire tout passer par le HDMI.



Le Mac, oui, mais le home cinema ? Mon fils en a un depuis pas mal de temps, et le son ne passe pas par le  HDMI, que ça soit depuis le Mac, la Play 3 ou son téléviseur, alors que, par exemple, de la Play ou du Mac vers le téléviseur en direct, ça passe !


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Décembre 2011)

Le moyen le plus simple était celui que nous avons utilisé: le HDMI pour la vidéo et l optique pour le home cinéma


----------

